# Amarone. What's the deal?



## RotGut76 (May 11, 2015)

I recently acquired an Amarone kit. I have never had the pleasure of drinking this type of wine so I really didn't know too much about it.

Usually if I find a kit or hear about a certain type of wine I will give it a try and compare it to what I have or will make. For example, I never heard of Viogner. I found a kit that was on sale, bought the kit, found a bottle at the liquor store, etc, etc.

With Amarone I have found that it has been harder to find and when I do find it its about $40 minimum per bottle.

I have heard great reviews about this style of wine. Why is this wine so special?


----------



## sour_grapes (May 11, 2015)

Amarone (i.e., true Amarone) is inherently expensive to produce. It is also sought after, which drives up the price as well.

It is made by taking the ripe grapes, and allowing them to air dry for a period of time. This concentrates the juice, making the wine more full-bodied, intensely flavored, and higher in alcohol. This process, called appassimento, takes time and money, of course.

As to laying your hands on a reasonably priced bottle, I have two suggestions. One is a visit to a Trader Joe's, if you have any nearby. They often have an Amarone in the twenty-something dollar range.
Another suggestion is to try a Valpolicella Ripasso. This wine is made by "repassing" a normal Volpolicella through the leftover Amarone skins. Ripasso wines are sometimes described as a "baby Amarone." Here is a site to this effect: http://www.winewordswisdom.com/wine_reviews/ripasso-wines.html


----------



## RotGut76 (May 11, 2015)

Wow. That is interesting. The kit I am making isn't done yet but as I've been taste testing I've noticed it is a very intense flavored wine. Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 11, 2015)

Another option is to follow WTSO (wines 'til sold out). They sell one wine at a time at very reasonable prices. Shipping is free for certain quantities. I've purchased Amarone from them for under $25 per bottle.


----------



## RotGut76 (May 11, 2015)

I just thought of another question. Would the kit be considered a "true" amarone? It did come with skins. But is there any way of knowing if the grapes were really aged in this way prior to packaging them into a wine kit? This particular kit is from Cellar Craft.

Also, I checked out Trader Joes and as it turns out, as per typical New York fashion, they don't sell wines. The only Trader Joes in NY allowed to sell wine is the one in NYC.


----------



## DoctorCAD (May 11, 2015)

I don't think very many kits can be called a true "X". 

Many kits are blended and tweaked to produce a final flavor profile that closely resembles the wine they are named after.

Not to say they won't be every bit as good as a true amarone if done right...


----------



## RotGut76 (May 11, 2015)

DoctorCAD said:


> I don't think very many kits can be called a true "X".
> 
> Many kits are blended and tweaked to produce a final flavor profile that closely resembles the wine they are named after.
> 
> Not to say they won't be every bit as good as a true amarone if done right...



Hmmm..... So maybe buying bulk juice pails is the better option to kits.


----------



## sgift (May 11, 2015)

I have made a couple of kit Amarones and they are a poor imitation. Both the grape mix and process are poorly expressed in kits. In this case the details matter.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 11, 2015)

RotGut76 said:


> Would the kit be considered a "true" amarone? It did come with skins.



No, not even remotely possible that you could make a true (i.e., Denominazione di Origine Controllata, DOC) Amarone in your basement.


----------



## derekjames100 (May 11, 2015)

Amarone is my favorite. The process amazes me and I hope to someday try it on my own with grapes. It will be a while though as I just did my first batch last fall. If you search you will find some for $20-$30 a bottle but one you should try is Bertani, which unfortunately goes for $100.


----------



## DoctorCAD (May 11, 2015)

RotGut76 said:


> Hmmm..... So maybe buying bulk juice pails is the better option to kits.



Not necessarly, some kits make top shelf wine, you just happened to pick one that cannot be made anywhere except the area in Italy that it comes from.


----------



## heatherd (May 11, 2015)

An interesting article on Amarone from Wine Folly:
http://winefolly.com/review/why-amarone-wine-is-worth-the-price/


----------



## Angelina (May 11, 2015)

heatherd said:


> An interesting article on Amarone from Wine Folly:
> http://winefolly.com/review/why-amarone-wine-is-worth-the-price/



Pretty good read Heather. I have also been curious about Amarone. I've been tempted several times lately to pull the trigger on a amarone kit. For the price my feelings would be hurt if it doesn't taste close to a true Amarone.


----------



## ibglowin (May 11, 2015)

We have pages and pages of highly favorable reviews of "Amarone style" kit wines. Two that come to mind are the RJS Winery Series Amarone and the CC Showcase Amarone. Often they come with raisins instead of a grape pack which helps to somewhat replicate that ripasso style.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (May 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried doing the Amarone approach with other grapes like a Pinot, Cabernet, or Hybrids?


----------



## richmke (May 11, 2015)

A year ago, I pitched the CC Showcase Amarone Style kit. We drank a bottle today, and it was great. One of the better kits I've made. I have no idea how close it is to true Amarone. But, that doesn't bother me. The question is whether I like the wine or not, and this one is a keeper. I can't wait to see how it develops over the next few years.


----------



## Angelina (May 11, 2015)

There are 3 kits I have been trying to read up on. CC, RJS and WE. Just not sure which of the three is the better one. Would love some experienced opinions.


----------



## richmke (May 11, 2015)

Angelina said:


> There are 3 kits I have been trying to read up on. CC, RJS and WE. Just not sure which of the three is the better one. Would love some experienced opinions.



Comparison of CC and RJS
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39346

The WE kit is a Selection International, which is a step below the WE top of the line Eclipse series. The CC Showcase is their top of the line.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 11, 2015)

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> Has anyone tried doing the Amarone approach with other grapes like a Pinot, Cabernet, or Hybrids?



I did a Valpolicella from a juice bucket in the fall of 2013. I was trying hard to replicate the Ripasso style and I used raisins in primary and secondary. The jury is still out, but it started a little rough and is mellowing nicely. 



Angelina said:


> There are 3 kits I have been trying to read up on. CC, RJS and WE. Just not sure which of the three is the better one. Would love some experienced opinions.



I'm pretty happy with my RJS En Primeur Amarone. It'll be 2 years old in July and is still improving.


----------



## Angelina (May 11, 2015)

I was just looking over the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Amarone. It sounds like a good choice.


----------



## Brian55 (May 11, 2015)

Angelina said:


> I was just looking over the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Amarone. It sounds like a good choice.



The CC showcase and both of the RJ Spagnols (WS and En Primeur) Amarone kits are significantly better than the WE. The WE isn't bad, it just needs a some help. Joeswine on this forum has figured out how to turn it into something nice.


----------



## RotGut76 (May 12, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> No, not even remotely possible that you could make a true (i.e., Denominazione di Origine Controllata, DOC) Amarone in your basement.



I do get your point. I should have been clearer. I do not, unfortunately, live in Italy. I guess this is the best I can do under the circumstances. 

Although, my friends mom who is from Italy makes these UNBELIEVABLE sun dried tomatoes. Just by laying them on pieces of wood out in the sun. I'll ask her about her methods. It couldn't hurt to try it with some grapes.

BTW the kit I have is a CC Showcase.


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2015)

This is why Amarone cost $60 a botle for something decent. You also have to know when to say when. When the drying amount is just right.


----------



## codeman (May 12, 2015)

I can confirm the CURRENT CC Showcase Amarone uses a very thick (wet) grape pack, not dried skins as I have previously seen with their Cab Sauv kit.


----------



## Angelina (May 12, 2015)

I think I have decided on the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Amarone, now trying to find one, ugh.... I looked at out sponsored websites with no luck, I searched the net and I'm only coming up with one southern site and I believe I remember hear their reputation was way less than favourable.  if anyone has a clue, I would be so very thankful.


----------



## Angelina (May 12, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> This is why Amarone cost $60 a botle for something decent. You also have to know when to say when. When the drying amount is just right.



This really has peaked my interest. I might have to select some grapes this fall and try a experiment.


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2015)

Brew and Wine Supply looks like they may carry them but have no En Primeur in stock. I would call them and see if they can order a fresh one for you. If not then I would head over to finevinewines and order and use the code "*OTP1031359*" for 12% off the growers club price. You have to order by midnight tonight though so don't delay. They also offer flat rate shipping.


----------



## roger80465 (May 12, 2015)

Angelina said:


> I think I have decided on the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Amarone, now trying to find one, ugh.... I looked at out sponsored websites with no luck, I searched the net and I'm only coming up with one southern site and I believe I remember hear their reputation was way less than favourable.  if anyone has a clue, I would be so very thankful.



George at finevinewines.com carries these kits. He normally stocks them but if he is out, he will get it for you and let you know when it will ship. George gives EXCELLENT service.


----------



## Angelina (May 12, 2015)

Thank you Mike and Roger! I've got my cart ready for finevinewines. (thank you for the code Mike!) I am waiting on Doug to call me back with his price before I decide.


----------



## Angelina (May 12, 2015)

I ended up going with Doug at Brew and Wine Supply since I could only pick one  Doug gave me a lot of good added information as well. I can't wait! It will also be my first kit with skins.


----------



## roger80465 (May 12, 2015)

Angelina said:


> I ended up going with Doug at Brew and Wine Supply since I could only pick one  Doug gave me a lot of good added information as well. I can't wait! It will also be my first kit with skins.



You will be pleased with the service from Doug at Brew and Wine. You can often get a better price from Doug than from FVW on many products. Hope you enjoy the wine. I have one that is approaching 2 years old but still not ready for prime time. Hope to have it ready for Christmas, 2015.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 12, 2015)

Angelina said:


> I ended up going with Doug at Brew and Wine Supply since I could only pick one  Doug gave me a lot of good added information as well. I can't wait! It will also be my first kit with skins.



Enjoy!

To be clear, this kit comes with dried grape skins (Gen-U-Wine) AND rasins. At least it did when I made it. I used the skins in primary and the raisins in secondary. IIRC, the kit didn't specify when to add them.


----------



## Angelina (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tips and wisdom. I'm am sure when the kit comes I will be nervous Nellie and need some help. I am banking on about 3-5 years before I can pop a cork. Is this what I should expect?


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2015)

You should be able to pop a cork by 18 months and then ease them into full rotation by 24 months.


----------



## Angelina (May 12, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> You should be able to pop a cork by 18 months and then ease them into full rotation by 24 months.



That's pretty quick.


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2015)

Thats pretty standard for a high end red kit. It should age well assuming you have proper SO2 protection and good closures.


----------



## tbuck (May 17, 2015)

Angelina said:


> There are 3 kits I have been trying to read up on. CC, RJS and WE. Just not sure which of the three is the better one. Would love some experienced opinions.




I made the CC and bottled it in February, 2015. It was only bulk aged for 3 months before we bottled it. Added 3 tsp of tan cru after fining, and otherwise followed the instructions. Since my wife and I are not patient, we opened our first bottle last night - i decanted it, let it sit for 15 minutes then we drank. Soon after we opened our second bottle! Like prior post said, it really doesn't matter if it becomes just like a "real" amerone, the key is do you like it! We LOVE it and are fans of bigger reds, having made the Super Tuscan, Lodi Cab, Argentine Malbec, etc. I'm not about to wait two years - I'll enjoy these over the next 6-9 months and do another kit!


----------



## geek (May 17, 2015)

Did you guys say that the *Valpolicella Ripasso* (Superiore) is considered a baby Amarone?


----------



## sour_grapes (May 17, 2015)

geek said:


> Did you guys say that the *Valpolicella Ripasso* (Superiore) is considered a baby Amarone?



Well, yes I did! Here is the second post in this thread, with some emphasis added:




sour_grapes said:


> Amarone (i.e., true Amarone) is inherently expensive to produce. It is also sought after, which drives up the price as well.
> 
> It is made by taking the ripe grapes, and allowing them to air dry for a period of time. This concentrates the juice, making the wine more full-bodied, intensely flavored, and higher in alcohol. This process, called appassimento, takes time and money, of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## richmke (May 17, 2015)

tbuck said:


> I'm not about to wait two years - I'll enjoy these over the next 6-9 months and do another kit!



Do 2 more kits now so you will have some left to experience in 2 years.


----------



## TemperanceOwl (May 17, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm pretty happy with my RJS En Primeur Amarone. It'll be 2 years old in July and is still improving.



Jim, just out of curiosity, have you re-corked your Amarone, or do you plan to, since it's going over 2 years old? Or did you use a cork initially that you're confident will last as long as you plan to age? I just started this hobby in October, and just used the corks that came with my starter kit and are available in my LHBS so far.

This thread has really piqued my interest, and I'll be adding the RJS Amarone to my to-do list!!


----------



## richmke (May 17, 2015)

TemperanceOwl said:


> Jim, just out of curiosity, have you re-corked your Amarone, or do you plan to, since it's going over 2 years old? Or did you use a cork initially that you're confident will last as long as you plan to age? I just started this hobby in October, and just used the corks that came with my starter kit and are available in my LHBS so far.



One of my earlier kits was a gewurztraminer. About 18 months later, I noticed the corks were weeping, so I recorked what I had left with good corks.


----------



## Angelina (May 17, 2015)

I'm getting excited, Doug from Brew and Wine Shop shipped my RJS Amarone out on Friday.


----------



## RotGut76 (May 18, 2015)

My kit is bulk aging going on 3 months. Last month I tasted it and wasn't too optimistic. Tasted it last night and it has dramatically improved. Wow! At this point should I be adding anything or just leave it be and bottle when ready?


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 18, 2015)

TemperanceOwl said:


> Jim, just out of curiosity, have you re-corked your Amarone, or do you plan to, since it's going over 2 years old? Or did you use a cork initially that you're confident will last as long as you plan to age? I just started this hobby in October, and just used the corks that came with my starter kit and are available in my LHBS so far.
> 
> This thread has really piqued my interest, and I'll be adding the RJS Amarone to my to-do list!!



I'm using quality corks that I have no lack of confidence in aging for 5 years (or more if I need to). FWIW, I have some other corks in wines going on 3 years now that appear to be just fine. I'd only re-cork if there is some evidence that you need to.


----------



## FTC Wines (May 19, 2015)

I have one 4 yr Amarone, 25 two yr Amarones, and a carboy of 8 month old. Trying to keep the Amarone flowingp. As to corks, I haven't re-corked anything, inc 6 yr old Apple & Peach, my oldest wines. Using corks from Doug that are $11.99!per 100. Had been paying $18-20 per for them in other locations. When I pull a cork on a 5-6 yr old bottle the first1/8 " or so is wet/colored with wine the balence of the cork is dry. Roy


----------



## TemperanceOwl (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, Jim and Roy. I guess they're ok if I don't see any leakage and they're on their sides? I suppose if the corks are allowing too much air in they'd also be letting a little liquid out...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 24, 2015)

We can get in RJS kits, sometimes it takes a little longer as I don't order from them as often as I do the WE supplier. they just don't move as fast as the WE kits out the door.


----------

